# Mark's 125 Gallon Angelfish Tank



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

great write-up!

love the dd's. looking forward to some close ups.

thanks,


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Trailsnale!
I had three blacks, one DD Superveil, and two Pinoy. One Pearlscale, and one regular. The Superveil, and Pearlscale have passed on. This is the surviving Pinoy. He is magnificent (and huge!)








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

One more of the Pinoy...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Spent another $100+ on plants shortly before stating up the CO2. 
So, in about two weeks, I went from not having enough plants, to pruning weekly. roud: 
Have been doing weekly 50 to 60 %water changes from the get-go. In late April, I started dosing dry ferts. PPS Pro recipe. Macros and Micros 
(Plantex CSM +B).

Here is a picture of a Peruvian Green Glitter X Phillippine Blue Silver.







[/URL][/IMG]

Meanwhile, I had turned the 65H into a Dwarf Cichlid tank. My four Bolivian Rams were getting a bit large, and the tank looked overstocked.
Now they are cohabitants with the Angels.








[/URL][/IMG]

This shot was taken May 3rd. The tank is becoming a jungle, my three large pieces of Malawi driftwood have been swallowed up.
My lack of aquascaping skills is becoming evident :icon_neut








[/URL][/IMG]

My Ludwigia repens, and Blood Stargrass, although beautiful, are getting out of control.








[/URL][/IMG]

Nice picture of two of a trio of spawners, with eggs on an Ozelot Swordplant Leaf.







[/URL][/IMG]

Trying to thin the herd, tried to sell this 21" Amazon Swordplant.
"Sure, this would be a great plant for your 10 gallon tank!" :biggrin:







[/URL][/IMG]

Coming up: Continuous water change system! :bounce:


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Automatic water change setup is now running, as of last July 23rd!
Installed overflow bulkhead with strainer on side of wet/dry filter, and plumbed to the drain header 
(drains to washing machine drain in basement.) ¼” tubing to needle valve set to fill at 20 drops per second?







[/URL][/IMG]

In the background you can see a vent/riser for the 1/2" PVC drain line, 
it goes around 3 walls of the room, and is also plumbed into the sump from my 65H. 
It drops through the floor, into the wash room, and drains into the washing machine drain.







[/URL][/IMG]
I plumbed a needle valve into my cold water line, feeding my water heater, 
for water addition for the two tanks. Water is plumbed to tanks with 1/4" rigid tubing.







[/URL][/IMG]

Initially, I was using these brass needle valves, to regulate water addition to the tanks. 
After about 2 weeks, they were unusable! Can't shut them off, or adjust the flow down enough!







[/URL][/IMG]
In Utah, over the holidays, I saw my son was using these, because of the same problem I was having! 
He said they are working better, so I got a couple at Lowes.







[/URL][/IMG] 
The sump addition is temporary, I need to get the water back to being added directly to the tank.

Here is a tank picture from two weeks ater setting this up. Tank is like a jungle! I wish I had someone to sell, or give plants to.







[/URL][/IMG]

More to come.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Love the angels and your plants are beautiful! I used to have some of those fast growers but got tired of trimming all the time. I really liked the stargrass, but just got out of control to quickly. I have one angel that I raised from a fry from a silver/marble pair and he is one of my favorites. Great job on the tank!


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Great looking tank! I went through a similar burnout as you did, and got back into the hobby two years ago, and went the same route you did, angels and 65! You're one step ahead of me, as I've been trying to convince the wife for an upgrade to a 125.

I love the continuous water change system, been thinking of doing one for some time now. 

And as far as your excess plants, post them in the RAOK section, someone will want them. I'd make you an offer on the large amazon sword and maybe some others, but I don't trust our weather here in PA. Temps are all over the place.


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Dewalltheway,
Yeah, I had to get rid of the Blood Stargrass, and the Ludwigia repens, both grew like weeds!

Longgonedaddy,
Thanks, so far the only issue I have had with the continuous water change system, was letting too much get changed. 
The Apple snails don't do well with it. Chlorine?, I don't know. Had some die off. None of the fish have been affected at all. 

It is definitely a BIG time saver!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I was given 8 or so Malaysian Trumpet snails from a friend in late July.
I thought they would be good to keep the substrate aerated...
Bad plan! Now I am overrun with them!

Fast forward to November 7th or so. 
I ordered a 56 LED Cree 6 channel controller kit from Aquastyleonline. 
On Ray's recommendation, I added 7 660 nm red, and 7 violet 420nm with boards.
The 56 Cree were 35 white 6500K, 14 white 4500K, 7 warm white 3000K.
All LED were sent with 80 degree optics.

For heatsinks, and fans, I opted to go with four of Steve's LEDs 1 1/4" aluminum square tubing 60" long, 
and two of his pressured cooling fans.

Ray from Aquastyleonline recommended four rows of lights with 3" LED spacing.

Here is a screenshot of my design layout done using Coreldraw, 
Corel wouldn't let me save this as a jpeg, so this will have to do. 
I also added a fan driver (CH.5) and 4 Bridgelux 10,000K LEDs (Ch. 6) for moonlights. 
Channel 6 is non dimmable, so I had to figure a way to diffuse them, as I knew they would be way too bright.







[/URL][/IMG]

I laid my four rows into position, and riveted them into position, onto 3 pieces of aluminum flat strap. LEDs were glued into position. 
The printout was handy to make sure + and - were laid out correctly, and wiring was correct.







[/URL][/IMG]

My Corel template was great for cutting my "Y" pieces for the cooling fans.
My friend Chad was set up at his place, to weld aluminum, so we got 'er done!







[/URL][/IMG]

Here wiring is being soldered, and kitchen table mockup! You can see the 12 Meanwell driver boards, and 350 watt power supply.







[/URL][/IMG]

The kit came with 2 meters of aluminum wire, that was enough to solder the LEDs together. I needed about another 130 feet! 
Someone on one of the forums was having a cow about having a hard time sourcing aluminum wire for these kits. 
I don't know why you would have to use aluminum, but I found an easy solution. I needed a lighter gauge anyway, 
so I bought a few rolls of 18 ga. speaker wire, and just stripped off the negative (aluminum wire) .

NASA, we have ignition! No lenses attached yet.







[/URL][/IMG]

Here are the fans, and voltage regulators mounted.







[/URL][/IMG]
So, right in the middle of building this, I get a "Posterior apistaxis". :help:
Two days in the emergency room, huge catheter jammed up my nose (and inflated), and missed 3 days of work. 
Seemed like every time I sat down to work on this, my nose would start to bleed... bad! So, I finally get this thing installed on December 7th.
Lenses are only installed on the "white" lights.







[/URL][/IMG]

Power supply and box for drivers.







[/URL][/IMG]

Here it is, mounted on the tank. I was bothered by the fact, the lights would be mounted towards the back of the aquarium, 
so I installed the assembly on modified drawer slides, so the light can be centered over the tank. 
I can also, slide them all the way to the back for aquarium maintenance access. These lights are incredible! 
The color is superb! I am seeing increased plant growth already.
Channels 1-4 have a sunrise/sunset mode, The first and last half 1/2 hour, they ramp up from 0% to 100%, and back down at sunset. 

Maximum brightness can be set, where ever you want it, and different start/stop times can be set on all channels.







[/URL][/IMG]

Upon first running these lights, I had dead spots on the ends. I removed the lenses on the outermost lights, and problem solved!
I decided to adapt the lenses for my Bridgelux "moonlights", and applied two coats of Smoke lens tint paint (for car tail light lenses, etc.). 
It was still too bright, and had a spot lighting effect. I ended up using clear drinking water bottle caps, sprayed with four coats of lens tint paint. 
It looks pretty good now, but could still be a little darker.







[/URL][/IMG]

Happy New Year!


----------



## Nathaniel (Nov 30, 2013)

What what a great project - happy new year!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Well, I have been running my new lights 6 weeks now, and a week or so ago noticed I'm growing a little BBA 
Mostly on Sagittaria near the top. Started dosing Gluteraldehyde 3 days ago, and tonight set the lights all at 85%, instead of 100%.
I had no algae issues with the old lights :icon_sad:


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice, looks awesome! I really like you lighting system. It's a shame your getting a bba its really annoying!! 
Good luck...


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Thanks, horsedude!
I am loving the lights! You would have to see them, to really appreciate them!
Last night, I did a little more pruning to remove a little more BBA. 
A few Crypt, and Java Fern leaves. Haircut for some Java Moss. 
Set the pH controller down a notch to add enough CO2 to bring the pH down from 7.0 to 6.8. 
I'll give it a few days...if it is not better then. I will cut the photo period back an hour.
A "sunrise" picture I took this morning... 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

That's awesome!!
I know what you mean, sometimes photos don't give enough emphasise on the lighting, fish, plants etc...
Its surprising how much a tank looks after a good trimming, I trimmed my 20g this morning (the night for you!) I cut 1/3 of my stem plants and got rid of 1/2 my duckweed to let more light in! I cut at least 10 or more leaves off my massive Anubis.
Good Luck, its looking good!....


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Really gorgeous


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Parrotbay! Your tanks are looking very nice also.


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, awesome fish and plant pics! The angels are my favorite, and those are monsters


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Thanks jschwabe5,
The two big dominant males in this tank are this Phillippine Blue Silver Veil,







[/URL][/IMG]

and this Phillippine Blue Pinoy,







[/URL][/IMG]

Both have a body size larger than four inches or so in diameter! They are beauties!


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 29, 2011)

The Pinoy is my favorite, his color is extraordinary! I have a sunset blushing male about his size, he is the beast in my 180 gallon and I've watched him bully other males away from females who just laid eggs. Any Pinoy babies?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Thanks!
I'd like to see that blusher! I haven't had the Pinoy spawn that I know of.

I do have a trio that spawn about every 3 weeks though.
Two male Phillippine Blue Platinum Marbles (brothers), and a Phillippine Blue Zebra Pearlscale female!
This picture is from a year ago, the tank had only been set up a month.








[/URL][/IMG]

They usually tend eggs for three or more days, then they disappear.
A couple of times they have tended wigglers, until they became swimmers.
Here is the little lady watching some fry.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rimless (Nov 9, 2013)

Your angels seem to really enjoy your tank from the eggs that they layed, congrats!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful fish. Good luck with the fry!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Dosed 26 ml of Gluteraldehyde, with syringe, so I could spot dose a few areas, will do daily for now.
Did a 50% WC on the tank. Cleaned glass. Moderate pruning.
Tried to remove as many BBA infected leaves as I could. Dosed fertilizers. Upped my CO2 a little.
Cut lights back another half hour. Lowered brightness to 75%.

I have had this Ozelot Swordplant for a year now. 
Had to share a picture of this new leaf it has grown! This sucker is a full 12" long!







[/URL][/IMG]

Picture of the Big Boy Standoff. 







[/URL][/IMG]

Sorry for the reflections!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome tank! i dig the air cooled beetle and the Captain Beefheart avatar too!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, Beefheart was a true musical innovater!

VWs are a passion of mine. Ground up resto of my 64, two years ago!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

That's beautiful man, well done!


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 29, 2011)

Some recent photos of my angels, and latest batch of babies 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

jschwabe5,

You've got some nice fish, and nice tank there!
And what a bruiser this bad boy is! Look at that forehead!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Welcome to my Nightmare... 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah that bruiser angel has a forehead like Herman Munster. Your tank looks great! I'm battling GDA in the 180g, and I'm pretty sure folks would need medication if I post pics with cabinet doors open.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Mark Allred said:


> Thanks Parrotbay! Your tanks are looking very nice also.


Sorry I just saw this, I really enjoy the pictures of your tank and I never had a passion for angels but yours is immaculate!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I am not really a fan of "Super Veil Angelfish" but I think this Gold of mine is very impressive! She is a good 9 inches long!  (David Labell's stock) She has a body diameter of 3 1/2 inches.







[/URL][/IMG]
This fish had Hexamita early on, (nickle size fish) was probably off food for 3 weeks. 
I got her eating again, with a Metronidazole treatment, followed up by a Praziquantil treatment. Here is a baby picture...







[/URL][/IMG]
The experts told me she would never get larger than a quarter sized fish. Guess they were wrong...


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

I've never been a fan of the fancy finned angels, but the hat one looks like a waterfall! Nice work getting it back to health.


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 29, 2011)

Good to hear you got them healthy. It's scary how fast some disease can go, I am battling camallanus in my 180g, and I'm sorry to say I have lost a few. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I hope you get a handle on the camallanus soon, jschwabe5! Other than having an Electric Blue Ram in my 65H, that has gone totally blind, the fish health in my tanks is good.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Here is a picture of Petey the Pup.







[/URL][/IMG]

He and his brother, and the little lady, have been spawning on the black overflow to the back for some time. Now Java moss is steadily creeping up the overflow, and Myriophyllum and Bacopa are filling in this area. So today they were spawning on the black silicone in the corner of the glass (second time).
I stuck a piece of slate in. There are some nice swordplant leaves, on the other end of the tank they could use... Not their territory, I guess.


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice collection of angelfish.
Pretty and different.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice angels. I have a heavily planted 125g too, with a group of five Peruvian angels, cories and schooling fish. A tank that size is not easy to scape, but you've done a nice job.


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Thank you, exv152! It gets better as time goes on. You see what works for yo, and doesn't  Just looked at yours, looks great! Love the Peruvians!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah awesome tank mark! I think I read somewhere that someone is copying your led setup! Or closely resembling it! I'll be sure to take some ugly green metal halide before shots and then the crisp white light photos after! I think with my LEDs on my reef tanks I got more shimmer than with my metal halides I replaced. I know my electric bill was way less with just those! Can't wait till the three 250w are off the bill! Your tanks are nicely layed out and groomed! Fish are awesome too! Love discus but went with tetras, rams, and 3 rainbows in there.


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Drew! It is a labor of love! I am flattered you would copy my setup. If you have a heatsink spacing issue, due to running 4 fans, 
you could rotate them 90°, depending on space limitations? 
I don't know if you are doing free hanging or a canopy?
I don't think some of the MH, and T5HO people realize what is available out there now in the LED world.
Not sure what difference you will see running 12 Cree XTE, on an LDD-1000 board, as opposed to the seven I run. 
Keep a close eye. I started seeing BBA issues, and had to ramp the lights down.

I need to do a journal on my 65High, and my 29 one of these days


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Newbie but what's BBA? And gonna run two fans on one side and the other two on the opposing side. In theory should give me ample spacing similar to your two fans. As for canopy or hanging.....good question! I'd like to hang and get rid of my canopy but don't think it will be visually appealing without building some type of housing which then I might as well use my canopy I have now. And what should I keep an eye out for with the led/driver configuration?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Also how high off the water are your lights?


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Hello Drew,
BBA is Black Brush Algae, a little stubborn to get rid of. With high lighting, not enough CO2, and ferts can cause an outbreak.
Good idea with the fans being opposite, but depending on how closed up your canopy is, you could be pulling a bit warmer air into your fans.
I really don't think it it an issue.
I agree with you on the visual aesthetics of a hanging lights. Some of them look good, but I really don't think I would like the amount of light that spills out into the room. But all I have seen are pictures... .
Don't put lenses on your violets or reds.
My lights are 4" off the water surface, and the ends of the tank were a little dark. I pulled lenses off the outermost "white" lights, and the problem was solved.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

10-4 sir! Thanks! Also what should i keep an eye out for with the 12 crees on one driver?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

oh and laying out the leds was a breeze! i thought it was gonna be he** but it took no time and think its pretty evenly distributed!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> 10-4 sir! Thanks! Also what should i keep an eye out for with the 12 crees on one driver?


Just looked at ASO's site, it looks like the LDD 1000H will handle 14 Cree LEDs, so you should be good to go. Ask Ray?



> oh and laying out the leds was a breeze! i thought it was gonna be he** but it took no time and think its pretty evenly distributed!


Your brain must be bigger than mine!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Just divided everything up and a pattern emerged and I just rolled with it! It's at the house, all in pencil but I'll post it for feedback when I get a chance. And yeah I figured the drivers should be fine, plus I think ray would have said otherwise if they weren't ample.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

And wow!!! You weren't kidding about aso!!! Already got my kit!!! Sad when you get stuff from overseas faster than on our continent! Time to pre-tin 75 LEDs!!!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

My last order from AquastyleOnline was for some replacement parts,
and yes, they showed up in TWO days also! Incredible support from Ray. :icon_bigg
Are you doing 3 moonlights?


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I had some Ivory, and Purpled Striped Apple Snails in this tank, but recently they had died off.
I believe it has something to do with the continuous water changes I am doing now. 
Saturday, I introduced 3 marble sized Apples.

My Pogostemon helferi has been growing quickly, and sending out side shoots, so I split it up two weeks ago,
and took 4 plants over to Torrrey.







[/URL][/IMG]
Went over there Saturday afternoon, and her Apple Snails had eaten ALL the Downoi I had given her, and the duckweed too!
Sunday morning I get up to see an Apple feasting on my Downoi!
SO, OUT THEY COME!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Those plants are awesome! I plan on replanting mine once I finish the lights and see how it looks! And yeah, my tank has two bracing dividers that split the top into three equal areas and was gonna run one as close to the center of those open areas as I can for moonlights. Also, how did you secure the optics onto the LEDs? And ray is great for sure. Threw in (4) 10k for moonlights instead of the three for free and sent one spare 6k and one 4k. Ran out of solder, so only got about half of the lights pre-tinned. Oh and trying to redraw my sloppy diagram so I'm not embarrassed by yours. Oh and my fans and heat sinks will be here tomorrow! Couple all nighters this weekend and it will be done! So amped!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I don't know if you saw my post on my moonlight modifications? "I decided to adapt the lenses (drilled them out bigger) for my Bridgelux "moonlights", 
and applied two coats of Smoke lens tint paint (for car tail light lenses, etc.). 
It was still too bright, and had a spot lighting effect. I ended up using clear drinking water bottle caps,cut a notch on each side for wire clearance, 
sprayed with four coats of lens tint paint." 
It was still too bright, so last week, I covered them with a piece of window tint film ( just scotch taped in place, so the sides are open), 
could still be a little darker. *I think, ideally. I will try to find some larger transluscent caps, and spray 7 or 8 coats of Smoke lens tint paint on them,
and silicone in place. Hoping to save you some legwork here! :icon_bigg*


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Just use a small amount of CLEAR silicone RTV. 
If you need to remove a lens due to spotlighting, or whatever, they are easy to remove.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok thanks! Since spraying that much lense smoke, have you tried a sharpie all over the cap? And what do you think of the led layout?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

It's embarrassing compared to your layout! But it works!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Try the Sharpie! Might work! 
I will have to look at your drawing tomorrow, when I have more time...


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Getting close......


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

And then........I created light........








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for all your input and help!! Should give u dejavu.....Also thanks to ray at aso!!!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Yes, it does give me Dejavu!
Can't wait to see how it looks on your tank, Drew!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

*Time for a pruning...*

Haven't pruned the Bacopa, or the Myriophyllum for about 2 weeks.
The stuff is going nuts!
Because of the BBA outbreak I had, I have kind of let it go.
Thought a little shade might be helpful.







[/URL][/IMG]

I've let the duckweed go too.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

And it's time!!!!!!

Thanks again mark!

Tank will be getting a face lift so pardon the conglomeration of plants! And wow!!!! LEDs or nothing when it comes to lights for me!!! Shimmer=superior to mh, color representation=better than the sun (ha ha), and just candy to the eyes in any aquarium!!!! I never knew my plants and fish looked this awesome!








[/URL][/IMG]

Sorry to be posting all this in your thread and "hijacking" but you deserve the credit for this build!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

It sounds awesome! Color representation is good?
Picture looks a little yellow.
BUT, my pictures do not accurately represent what I see either!
When I first put my ASO set in, I was seeing things in my aquarium, I had never seen before! Awesome!
I would recommend cutting your light back on your controller to 75 or 80%, give it a week or two, 
and bump it up, in increments, if you are not seeing algae problems.
You can play with your intensities on your reds, violets, warm whites, to achieve the most pleasing color! 

Hijack is no problem! Bumps my "journal" back to the top!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Drew,
I think you need to plant a bit heavier also. Your tank will do better!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

plant heavier? 10-4 i guess I'm going plant shopping! and yeah it looks amazing and everything pops, my fish look awesome and flouresce way better than with my mh. have the lights set to 50%, so i should run 75% to start? thats just a quick iPhone photo so its crap, but far superior to the nasty green i got with the mh when i tried to snap a pic


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

oh and thats without optics on and just sitting on top of the tank braces with no controller hooked up....so i guess everything runs at 100% without the controller. might not run optics and leave it like it is but do a shallow canopy or something


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Yes, you are at 100% without the controller.
If you set them that close to the water surface, and no glass top?
I would shield them with a thin piece of acrylic, especially if running an airstone.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

No air stone.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

What's your dim settings for your channels sir?


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

CH1 = 35 Cree XTE 3 Watt White 6500K LEDs @80%
CH2 = 14 Cree XTE 3 Watt White 4500K LEDs, 7 Cree XTE Warm White 3000K LEDs @80%
CH3 = 7 Epiled 3 Watt Red 660n m LEDs @80%
CH4 = 7 Epiled 3 Watt Violet 420nm LEDs @85%


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Why not 100%? I like overkill as my first choice???


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Go for it! Just watch for BBA!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Mark, do u add the corresponding amount of dechlorinator prior to filling the tank or do you dechlorinate the new water outside the tank? Also whatever paint do you use for the glass?


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I distribute the one drop per gallon evenly in to the tank, then refill.

Handy eye dropper bottles for the Sodium Thiosulphate...
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=90227&catid=535&clickid=searchresults

Handy liquid fertilizer bottles...
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=27655&catid=535&clickid=searchresults

I just use Rustoleum spray paint for backgrounds.
Used this to shade/tint the deep blue on my 29.
http://www.tcpglobal.com/SprayPaint...No=VHT+SP999&gclid=COnAhKfzgb0CFaw-MgodJlcAaw

I might change the background color to black on my 65H.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah can't do spray paint in the house. Guess I'll just get some black backing material


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

Love Scarlet Temple to begin with, and the way you use it here is stellar.


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Yeah can't do spray paint in the house. Guess I'll just get some black backing material


Paint brush, buddy!

If you use a black background, be sure to "paint" it with mineral oil, and squegee it on.


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Rush3737 said:


> Love Scarlet Temple to begin with, and the way you use it here is stellar.


Thanks, Rush!
I bought this stuff originally in one of those little gel packs over a year ago.
Since then, I have stocked it in 3 of my own tanks, sold some in ads, and stocked two friends tanks!
Alternanthera reineckii is a great plant!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Pretty much out of the woods now on the Black Brush Algae!
However I just stopped dosing Gluteraldehyde in this tank.
Dealmed sent me Metricide 28 instead of 14. I had read the only difference, was the activator w/the 28 contained a surfactant (detergent/soap), 
and we throw the activator away.
Well, that is not true, IT IS IN THE BULK SOLUTION!
I was not seeing any issues using it in my tanks with continuous WCs, but on my 29, 
I was seeing heavy respiration on my Dwarf Cichlids, so WE ARE DONE! I will see how it works as a weed killer in the yard.  
We will see how it goes...

I am pretty happy with how the tank is doing, so here are a couple of pics from today.







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG] 
It appears the BBA pretty much stops growth on the affected plants?
So pruning it all off is a necessity.
I am getting a small amount of a "loose green hair algae?" It is pretty easy to remove, when I spot it. 

I really do NOT know what I am doing, as regards to balances of light, CO2, and ferts, so any advice would be greatly appreciated!

I am dosing a PPS dosage every two days,
Continuous WC @ 11 or 12 gal. per day,
CO2, pH dropped from 7.8 pH to 6.8.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey stranger!! Well got some temple and swords per your advice to plant heavier. Your tank is killer! As for recommendations....hahahaa I have none. I know I used to test everything and dose and all that jazz with my reef tanks, I never had good results. Then I kept the tanks up and just neglected them, no water changes, testing, etc, just topped them off. Same with my planted 120. Surprisingly my reefs had crazy algae but all my corals flourished like never before, and same with my planted. Then I just started doing water changes and not dosing or any of that. To my surprise it reinvigorated my love for aquariums and got rid of all the algea and my tanks look great....to me of course. And with your assistance and aso and jedimasters at nanoreef and s....LEDs I've come into the new age and the looks of plants, corals and fish are just amazing. Sorry for the thesis but in conclusion, I've found less is more in tanks. And I need your recommendations on where and what plants you recommend to fill in. Plus, does the water look clearer? And hung the fixture. Still need to put the optics on and see if the light leak is better, if not just gonna put a piece of white particle board to shield the light. Hated my old hood so if the hanging doesn't work out I'm gonna build a new one. Did tap water 50% recently. Still lazy and just iPhone pictures but hey. Gonna paint the background black, and the new PVC I retro fit into my pump for the carbon reactor, FYI doesn't kick on cause the air coming in to the pipe I guess is adding ample co2 that the solenoid doesn't open. Recommendations....except not hijacking your thread...sorry.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Thanks, Drew!
Tank is doing good, I would just like it to do better! 
Your tank looks a lot better! Regardless of the cellphone pic, it looks like the lighting "pops"! 
The water looks way better! Keep up the 50% weekly WCs!
The black background will make a BIG difference!
Have you thought about doing a hanging canopy?
Use 1" X 6" or 8" wood sides and top! That would shield light spilling into the room.
For some plants to fill in, Cryptoryne "Bronze" wendtii is a great mid-ground, 
gives some nice glossy olive greens, brown undersides, and they spread well.







[/URL][/IMG] 
Stem plants like Didiplus diandra(Blood Stargrass), 







[/URL][/IMG]
and Ludwigia repens (right) have some nice orange to pinkish red hues, and grow like mad!







[/URL][/IMG]
Bacopa monnieri does very well for me also, and has great color and leaf shape.







[/URL][/IMG]
Myriophyllum mattingrosse is beautiful, and does awesome also. 







[/URL][/IMG]
For foreground/carpet, Pygmy Chain Swords do very well for me,







[/URL][/IMG]
as does Pogostemon helferi (Downoi) "Little Star" (blurry because of water shimmer, sorry!)







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Oh, and the reef tanks look very nice Too!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

10-4! And thanks as always! And 50% wc's for how long?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

And tell your awesome photogenic fish to move out the way, I'm trying to check out the plants!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

50% water changes F-O-R-E-V-E-R!!
Your plants will do better!
Your fish will do MUCH better!
It is speculated that fish excrete hormones into the aquarium that stunt the growth of other inhabitants!
I believe this is true.
A friend complained his angelfish were not growing nearly as fast as mine.
" How many WCs are you doing?" " Not many.."
There is your answer!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

What??????? Geeze mark!!!! Ok I guess I need a hose to stick out the window into the yard cause 50% = 60 gallons x 6-7 lbs=360-420lbs in 5 gallon buckets to the toilet is HE double hockey sticks!!!! And I used prime my last tap water change, is that ok till I order the stuff you recommended? Plus I'm not sure what else is in my city water besides chlorine.


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Drew,
Buy yourself a Python water changer (makes this an EASY job)! No spill, clean and fill!
http://www.pythonproducts.com/products.html
No buckets needed and USA made!

Call your water company. If they only add chlorine, here is a DIRT CHEAP dechlorinator! (What I use) 
Sodium Thiosulfate Crystals. 90,840 gallons worth for $15.86! For you, that's 1453 water changes!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Aqueon and others (overseas) also make similar setups to the Python, but I don't believe the quality is comparable. My Python is 30 years old and the clear hose is still soft and supple!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

I have their utilivac for my pond, I guess I could hook that up outside the window with my hose and just take the big attachment off the tubing coming from the valve. I have an easy way to get the water into the tank, but tubing out the window would water my lawn and be way cheaper than the length I'd need to utilize the python in the sink


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Looks like you need this:\Gravel Tube With Tail & Connector 13D, and this: and this (longer hose), from the Python site. You CAN use your garden hose also!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

I have the pump attachment, and hose. I'll just use that to suck out the water and then just use my existing fill tactic. My wife has pinched my budget due to my recent light, skimmers, more lights, corals, plants, fish, etc escapades lately.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Found this.... It's 2012 but safe to say hasn't changed much....so you think it's ok to just use your dechlorinator?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I see nothing mentioned about Chloramines, so you should be good to go! 
However I would still give them a call, report is over a year old.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Called to double check......great news!! Only chlorine! So just ordered 2lbs of crystals for 11 bucks. Pretty sweet!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Two pounds of Sodium Thiosulphate for $11.00 is a swinging deal!
Where did you find that?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Amazon of course...... Sodium Thiosulfate 99.5% Pure Crystals 2lb:Amazon:Health & Personal Care


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Meant to ask, when you siphon/water change do you take substrate or just aggitate it and stir up detritus and mainly suck that and water out?


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Drew, I never have detritus or mulm on my tank bottoms.
Probably because I have Corydoras, Ancistrus, and snails.
Also, I am probably turning over 1200 gallons per hour.
I clean the glass with an algae pad immediately prior to a WC,
that will lift any fines in suspension for a little bit to be siphoned out.
I haven't actually vac'ed substrate in a year and a half. 
I run EcoComplete in all my tanks, and you really wouldn't want to vacuum it, as it contains a LOT of fines.

This only applies to my 29 now, as the others are on continuous WCs! :icon_bigg


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

10-4, and I got you some eye candy. Well just did my water change and rearranged a little and........


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

AND, AND....!:icon_eek:


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Couldn't post photos last night!! Buuuuuttttttt I can now....constructive criticism please!









[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

BOOOYAAAAHHHH! Painted that beast! God my back and wrist hurts but hey it looks way better, just need to clean the back glass now, never did before but thanks to mark now I do! Hahaha water still cloudy this morning, it should be cleared up after work, can't wait


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Looking sweet! The dark background helps a lot!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Phil!!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Looking better all the time, Drew!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks mark! Your help and input has helped tremendous, many other posts I see go unanswered with people hanging. Without people willing to invest their unpaid time to help others like yourself a lot of people would probably falter in their attempts to progress within the hobby, passion, addiction, etc of the planted and reef aquarium!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Gonna make me blush!:redface:
If I can share my experiences and help, I usually do!

I don't know all the answers, but I know some of them! 

Looking forward to seeing progress pics of your tank.
Take care of any algae problems early on, and it will flourish.
Frequent WCs, adequate CO2, ferts, and you are in there!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

I've only put seachem flourish in, way back and have not added anything in months. What do you recommend using for ferts?


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

This is what I use. Inexpensive, and will last a long time.

http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/pps-pro-fertilizer-package.html

Macro and micro nutrients covered. (SeachemFlourish = Micros.)


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

10-4. Would also like your input on plants and scaping when u have time. And got my dechlorinator! Might try no ferts, plants grow crazy enough and if I fert they might get way out of hand.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]Ok painted tube to the right. I think just optics then I can work primarily on planting, scaping and a cleanup crew. What would you recommend for a cleanup/algae control crew. Then sit back and enjoy...phew


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Optics completed. Blacked out the moonlights optics and dims them perfectly to where I like them.

Before optics...







[/URL][/IMG]
After optics.....







[/URL][/IMG]
Before....







[/URL][/IMG]
After.....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> 10-4. Would also like your input on plants and scaping when u have time. And got my dechlorinator! Might try no ferts, plants grow crazy enough and if I fert they might get way out of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they get "out of hand", in my experience, you will have minimal to no algae issues. Would you rather fight algae or do a weekly pruning?
Plus you can sell plants and clippings .


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> [/URL][/IMG]Ok painted tube to the right. I think just optics then I can work primarily on planting, scaping and a cleanup crew. What would you recommend for a cleanup/algae control crew. Then sit back and enjoy...phew


Looking better all the time!
Does it look better with the added optics?
As far as a "cleanup crew", I stick with Ancistrus, Corydoras, some loaches, and Apple snails.
Ancistrus will keep your driftwood as clean as a baby's bum, ERRR...
how about as clean, as the combs the bees go in! 
Others rave about Otocinclus, and Siamese Algae Eaters....
Never tried them. They remind me too much of Chinese Algae Eaters! 
Bad 40 year old experience there!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

These two male Bristlenose Plecostomus fought for a half hour last night over this cave. 
Their spots were more brilliant than normal. The slightly larger one prevailed!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

My local fish store isn't the greates but I'm trying to get some for my tank. I was gone all this week for work. Dosed some seachem flourish comprehensive and kno3 after my water change before I left. I get home and BBA outbreak. Think it's the seachem, I had a bottle for a while and forgot why I didn't use it and threw it away and bought a new one thinking I should dose.....now I remember why I trashed that crap! Grabbed 10 snails and 3 Siamese algea eaters. Let's hope they help till I can find some bristle nose/bushy nose


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

It's probably the new lights, Drew. What percentage are they set at? How many hours?
How much CO2 are you adding? You may need to bump it up.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

No clue about co2, use hardness vs ph for co2 but haven't checked hardness in a while and ph set to 7-7.2. Lights r all at 80% and whites r run 10 hours with the violet, red, and 3k on as sunrise and sunset one hour prior to whites and one hour after.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Hardness 6.72 with lamotte but kit is old so don't know if it matters.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

So based off the chart I'm around 23-27ppm of co2


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> No clue about co2, use hardness vs ph for co2 but haven't checked hardness in a while and ph set to 7-7.2. Lights r all at 80% and whites r run 10 hours with the violet, red, and 3k on as sunrise and sunset one hour prior to whites and one hour after.


What is your tap water pH?
I think you probably to bump up your CO2.
Remove BBA affected plant material as practicable.
You can try spot treating the rest with Gluteraldehyde in a syringe.
(Just went through this myself) :frown:


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Nitrates testing zero, dkh 6.72, ph 6.9-7.1 and co2 23-27 ppm and dropped lights back to 70%. So get some seachem excel and spray the BBA directly with it? What else? Up the nitrates?


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I would go here for advice, Drew. I am still learning too! :smile:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=11

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=23


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Mark on your sodium thiosulfate, have u figured what a "drop per gallon" equals to? Like 1ml per gallon? Cause I'm not gonna sit and drop 50-60 drops per water change.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Starting to become really fond of my rams! And when I first got them they had zero color....man what some expensive food can do for your fish! Thought you might enjoy the hybrid angel/ram.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Mark on your sodium thiosulfate, have u figured what a "drop per gallon" equals to? Like 1ml per gallon? Cause I'm not gonna sit and drop 50-60 drops per water change.


It seems simpler to me to use one of these, and count one drop per gallon, than to measure mls? :smile:
You can get these in 30 ml (probably bigger), the one I use is probably 120ML or so. Something my wife had in her makeup stuff.









But if you insist: 1 ML = 20 drops......


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Nice Bolivians!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you sir 3ml per water change it is!! I know you don't count your drops.......or do you? And they didn't look that good till I fattened them up with.........







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Thank you sir 3ml per water change it is!! I know you don't count your drops.......or do you?


Yes, I do! It is fast and easy (I am a good counter :icon_roll)!
It allows me to spread the solution throughout the tank better.







[/URL][/IMG]

Please excuse "The Champagne of Bottled Beer" in background.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Diligent man counting that many drops. And thanks for your recommendations on clean ups. The Siamese algea eaters are amazing!!!! Only found one bushy pleco but lfs is getting some albinos tomorrow so I'll probably snag two of those to make three total. And flourish excel is awesome too. Between the cleanup crew and excel the BBA is almost completely decimated! It's turning to a redish brown I think due to the excel and the Siamese I can sit and watch them just devour it off the leaves. They really like it brown but still were eating it when it was black too


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I saw your pictures and was HORRIFIED at the BBA!
Yes, the Excel will turn it reddish brown, and in a day or two it will disappear.
Do the SAEs eat just the dying red stuff, or the thriving BBA too?
You will have to post some after pics, Drew.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

The sae are eating both the black and dieing brown BBA! They prefer the dieing but were nibbling at the black before I started the excel regimen back up. And do you think three bushy plecos is an ok number or would you go more or less?


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Three (or more) would be fine. Great fish, I have four L183s in my 29, two Albinos in my 65, and a trio in my 125, hoping for a successful spawn soon!

L183 Starlight (White Seam) Bristlenose....


----------



## svkr2k (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow ! wonderful setup.



Mark Allred said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



In the above picture, i see a green patch on the ram's forehead. do you have any idea what it could be? Few of my rainbows and platies have those green patches on their forehead. :-(


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Thanks!
This looks to be fairly common for EB Rams. https://www.google.com/search?q=ele...4AqKTyQHXl4DgDA&ved=0CC8Q7Ak&biw=1110&bih=578

However the fish pictured, at this point had gone totally blind.
Two months later, he could not find food, even if placed in front of his face, and starved to death. :icon_sad:


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

my best recommendation for BBA, pour hydrogen peroxide in a spray bottle, turn off filters and pumps. Spray the infected areas. I sprayed everything. You will see little oxygen bubbles pearling off of the sprayed areas. Let it sit for 15-30 mins. Then siphon and WC your tank. Do this every about twice a week. I gurantee your algae problem will be gone in no time. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geFDaOhCphA


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks jonny, the one two punch was gonna be my next step, but thankfully the sae and excel dosing is working out nicely. And mark, is it a know issue with rams and their vision? I lost one of mine due to starvation and I made sure to put food right in front of him and he never moved or made an attempt to. And that l183 is a sharp dresser boy!


----------



## j-pond (Dec 18, 2008)

You have some absolutley beautiful angels.



Mark Allred said:


> Thanks, horsedude!
> I am loving the lights! You would have to see them, to really appreciate them!
> Last night, I did a little more pruning to remove a little more BBA.
> A few Crypt, and Java Fern leaves. Haircut for some Java Moss.
> ...


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

thank you, J-Pond!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Need some updated photos! And I'd never tryed the champagne of beers till your photo sparked my interest....must say I've finished a 12 and just restocked with 18 more!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Some new additions you might enjoy......







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Need some updated photos! And I'd never tryed the champagne of beers till your photo sparked my interest....must say I've finished a 12 and just restocked with 18 more!


Good for you! Miller High Life is "the manly man's beer" 

My tank is being a bit neglected, as I have been working a bunch of overtime.
So here is a crappy photo to show the major pruning I need to do!
Myriophyllum and Bacopa are out of hand!
You can see how much less the Pygmy Chain is growing on the right where it is shaded.







[/URL][/IMG]

The Discus look nice and healthy! Good body shape. Who did you get them from?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks and my lfs gets some nice discus from time to time. they have a couple of nice melons too, was torn between the options and went with those two. might go back and grab one of the melons too........wife is about to bring my little man into the world tonight or tomorrow and I'm taking the week off from work so i'll see how things play out. some expensive, shy but gorgeous fish!! what do you feed yours?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

your angels are uber photogenic and really gorgeous, i see the little ram in there sneaking in a photo bomb! hahaha....they need to rub off on my discus. they are new so hopefully they will show face more often once they settle in. your tank still looks great. id rather have to trim and prune than not have any growth....just means your doing it right.


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> thanks and my lfs gets some nice discus from time to time. they have a couple of nice melons too, was torn between the options and went with those two. might go back and grab one of the melons too........wife is about to bring my little man into the world tonight or tomorrow and I'm taking the week off from work so i'll see how things play out. some expensive, shy but gorgeous fish!! what do you feed yours?


Congrats on the baby!
I haven't kept Discus in years now, but I had my own Beefheart recipe.
Ingredients included beefheart, green shrimp, spinach, garlic, spirulina flake,
paprika, cocoa, and vitamins. 

Here is a photo of a Blue Diamond I grew out.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

gorgeous, they had a few of that variation too, i really wanted one of those but the wife made me get the most expensive ones.....well at least she thought she made the decision.....jedi mind tricks i pull. hahahaaha


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Hope everything is well with you! Haven't seen you on in a while or seen an update on your tank thread! Take care!


----------

